# Concert hall acoustics



## wgordon (Apr 21, 2019)

I have been researching concert hall acoustics on the web with an interesting discovery of a very high quality company in Japan, Nagata Acoustics. There are many new concert halls, especially in China, Japan and South Korea, with several in the US and Europe. 
I have found YouTube recordings of classical music from several of the halls.
Here are links to the sites.


----------



## wgordon (Apr 21, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/user/mugge62/videos


----------



## wgordon (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## wgordon (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## wgordon (Apr 21, 2019)

http://www.nagata.co.jp/e_sakuhin/concert_halls.html

This is the web site of the company.


----------

